# Official Grizzly charter report 12/20/03



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Since everyone wanted me to do an report here goes. Saturday morning me, Hat, Jason met Duke of Fluke and Billr in the morning for breakfast before heading down to the charter. We drive down and meet Talapia for the first time then talk to the captain about the trip. Our plan was to head to the wrecks 20 miles out but the wind picked up a little more expected and the captain got a report from a buddy of his that they had some tog about 3 miles out at some sunken barges but it was a slow pick. The captain said that the water has cleared up and that it should be better but we could go striper fishing, because it has been good, if we wanted to. Since we really wanted to do some toggin' we headed to the sunken barges. When we get there, Duke immediately hooks up with a nice keeper, then follows that with another keeper. We knew immediately who the sharpie was. I get into some fish as well and then the boat started catching good numbers of keepers along with some throwbacks. The captain and mate were also getting into the action between rigging out rods and cutting our bait. I hook into what I thought was a really nice tog which ended up being a 31 inch 12 lb striper. What a nice bonus!!! I was fishing next to Jason at the time, so that's why I got that striper   . Duke of Fluke got his limit early and proceeded to catch a few more to help us fill our coolers. I got around 7 or 8 keepers but none after 12:00, for some reason I couldn't catch stink on a monkey after 12:00 even though they were still biting decently. I think I only brought up one or two undersized tog after 12:00. Duke got over a dozen keepers, Hat also got around 7 or 8 keepers, and Jason and Talapia each caught over 5 keepers. The mate and Captain caught the rest of the keepers. There was a 50/50 keeper to throwback ratio that hit either clam, crab, or sand fleas. The total for the trip was 44 keeper togs and one nice striper. We also released several small keepers since we had plenty of fish to bring home. The captain was really happy that we did so well since he hasn't had a chance to do much toggin' with the weather being so bad in the last month. The captain and mate were first class and ensured that we had a great time. I had a blast and was happy that everyone had a good time and caught plenty of fish. I will try and do this again and hope that more people can join us the next time. As usual it was great to fish with Jason and Hat, it was nice to finally meet Duke of Fluke and hope to do some more wreck fishing with you in the near future, and Talapia it was nice to meet you as well and hope we can fish again next year. I used 50lb power pro for the first time and was really impressed with the bites that I was able to feel. The knot that I used to tie the mono to the power pro held very nicely. When I got snagged and broke off, the 50 lb mono leader broke before the knot did. The conventional on the other rod that I had brought for Jason broke and will probably get another conventional reel and put power pro on that one. I would recommend this charter to anyone who wanted to do some good fishing.
Here is a link to their site and tell them that the P&S crew sent you.
http://www.beach-net.com/grizzly/index.html


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*P&S Tog trip SlideShow*

*Click on the link below*

*The P&S Grizzly charter Tog Trip 12-20-03*


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn, sorry I couldn't make this one. Anyone want to do a quick recycle and go again before 1-15? After that I'm on baby beeper patrol until the little bundle of bills (uhm, joy) shows up in February


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice report Anthony, sorry I missed it.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Rugger,*

I'll go with you. If you want to go you better call fast. They may be book up already, let me know...Hat



*Grizzly Charters*


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Great trip guys..was Jason a little green...Nice striper Anthony..I'll bet he'll be good on the table..Hat..thanks for the slide show..Murph


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It was really great*

to be on a trip for a change that was a big success. This time we got to do a (*we nailed um*) report, not just it was a so so report.  Theres nothing better then fishing with good people. Duke of Fluke & Talapia, I'm glad we finally got the chanch to hook up, we need to do it again soon. A big thanks to Billr for comming out to meet us and doing the live reports. He!! Bill next time you need to come with us. As always Anthony & FLF it was a goodtime, you know we'll do it again.

I have nothing but good things to say about the boat and the crew of the Grizzly. The Captain and the first mate are a class act! We never wanted for bait, new rigs or a fish to be taken off a hook. They were willing to do what we asked for even if it was againest what they may have thought was best. Win or lose, it was are call. Thats the way it should be. Many thanks to everyone for a great memory....Hat80

*Grizzly Charters*
If you want a good fishing trip, call these guys. They will take care of you! Tell them the P&S crew sent you over, at some point we should all get a break....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Do these charter boats supply the rods, reels, and bait?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They charge $5 for the rod and reel unless you bring your own. The bait is free.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Do these charter boats supply the rods, reels, and bait?*

Hey Orest,
We all brought our own gear. The boat supplies all the bait and tackle. If you need a rod & reel they rent them for $5.00 a day. It's a good deal as there is no wear and tear on your own gear....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Anthony and Hat80.

What would be a good all around combo for a boat rod/reel for the type of fishing you folks just did on Sat.?

I assume the rods/reels you took could handle the tog you were after and the striper Anthony caught.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

A sturdy boat rod and a conventional reel is all you need for this charter. I would not recommend using a spinning reel since you are fishing in 60ft or more. I would also recommend using a conventional with a levelwind since it will make it easier for you. All the rigs are provided by the boat. There is talk of a january trip but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry to be a pain in the @**.


What length and lure/line weight is a good boat rod?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

A MH rod will suffice. I forget how long my rod is but anything in the 5-6 1/2 ft range that can handle 20-40lb test will be fine. Some people like to use a more sensitive rod since the tog bite can be very light but I prefer a more heavy rod that can horse the tog out of the wreck/structure. I was using 50lb power pro with a 50lb mono shock leader but you can use 30lb power pro with a shock leader and it would hold just fine. You could also just use mono but I would recommend using 30lb or more since you don't want that big boy to swim into the wreck. The biggest key is to reel in about 10ft of line so the fish doesn't have a chance to swim back to the structure. Since power pro, or any braid, has no stretch and you can feel more bites with the braid, that is what I would recommend if you go tog fishing alot. And son't worry about all the questions, I have nothing to do at work so ask away .


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Great photos! Hoping Ed will be just as jealous as I was first time I ran them by....

Yo Jason! What's with the beard? Shoot, if everybody is growing one , I'll have to shave mine off!

Yo Anthony! Seems no matter where you go you end up with a striper. I think I'll fish next to you if you swing up north for the Hudson River Fish-In....

Yo Jamey! Ya know this means we got to go one on one for blackfish. I'll have my new gel-packed knees in January, lets see if we can do a Belmar/Brielle headboat!

Looks like there were plenty of fillets to go around. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Anthony

Thanks.

I have a couple of rods/reels that would do just fine.

Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Great report guys,and even greater fishing!

Gonna have to take a trip up North and fish with them Warrior Clan.

What would I do If Mr.Flea did not provide this great web-site?


Nice pics HAT!

My CPU is still actin up,so pics will be slow in coming.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks NS4D,*

I coppied your photos from the NC thread. If thats all of them, you and I are good to go? I have Shaggys photos but I'm still waitting on wilber to post the group shots and what ever else he may have. Anybody else got photos? Send them to me at [email protected]. I can't do the slideshow until I have all the photos from you guys...Thanks Happy Holidays to all and have a great new year! ....Tightlines


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Great weather predicted for both Saturday and Sunday. The party boats may be crowded, but I'm definitely thinking of doing a tog trip out of Belmar/Brielle or Barnegat. Most pool winners have been 8.5 to 10 pounds. Will know more by Friday....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Jake,

I am definately going Sun. I'll either hit the Searcher out of Barnegat or the Robbins out of Sea Isle. I usually fish the Mohawk, but I here good things about these two boats plus there is less pressure on the wrecks further south. There was a 14 and 16 caught on the same day along with numerous 8-10 pounders aboard the Robbins a few days ago.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You two just stop it!*

The gears are turnin. Now I'm thinking about a roadtrip north. ANTHONY? ....Tightlines


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Happy Holidays!! (Love the snowflakes, flea!)

I don't know about this time of year, but the Capt Robbins is usually elbow to elbow on weekends. You have to arrive really early to buy a ticket, stow your gear, then wait until sailing time. The only good thing is that you can get breakfast right at the bait shop (hopefully its still there and open.) Let me know which boat you pick, and I'll see what I can do to adjust my plans accordingly.

The Searcher II has been giving good reports, including limits and pool tog up to 12 lbs. It would be a new boat for me. Really want to get out there before the limit drops to four fish in January....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I definately need to go once before the first. The robbins is usually railed when it is warmer, but I hear it is not bad this time of year. I have not fished the searcher either but have heard good things. I am leaning towards the Robbins though.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Man now you guys got me wanting to do another trip. I wouldn't mind a trip up north. I've fished the normak and the big mohawk and was pleased with both boats even though the fishing was a little slow. I'm off till the fifth so if you guys wanna do a weekday trip, I'm in. Let me know where you guys are going if you go.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

week days are bad for me, but I'm definately going this weekend. I'm going on a mudhole wreck trip next weekend if anyone wants to come along.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Sorry, my mudhole is already a wreck! But I think I'll be meeting up with you for Caot Robbins Sunday...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for joining so late in the thread but a very nice job guys and thanks for posting I would be doing anyfishing until sometime in March so it's good to see reports like this.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

The weather id doing ts thing again! Gonna be sunshine tomorrow, but these winds were supposed to diminish by today. Latest forecast:

SUN
NE WINDS 5 TO 10 KT BECOMING E. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT. 

That doesn't sound too bad, but I've been out in easterly blows before and the fact is my knees aren't going to stand up to an anchored boat in rolling water. Couple that with an almost new moon and there will be a lot of tde to fight while bottom fishing. Post if you head out tomorrow, but make sure you have sinkers up to 16 ounces (and plenty of them!)
Really looking forward to 2004 now....


----------

